# How To trace or block a stolen Mobile?



## p_d5010 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi friends,
My mobile was just stolen on 1st DEC. It was an LG G1600 handset. I have the imei number noted with me. I heard of the site www.immobilise.com but i think it only traces mobiles in uk. Do any of you know how to trace stolen mobiles in India?Is there any software for that?


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't know this will help,pls try :*www.trai.gov.in/mobile theft rev.1.pdf


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 5, 2005)

This is 'stolen' from another Forum :
How to disable if you lost/stolen your mobile phone? How to disable your stolen handset? This may be of interest to those mobile users among you. To check your mobile phone's serial number,

1. Key in the following digits on your phone *#06# then a 15 digit code will appear on the screen.
2. This number is unique to your handset. Write it down and keep it 
somewhere safe.
3. If your phone get stolen, you can phone your service provider and give them this code. They will then be able to block your handset.
4. Even if the thief changes the SIM card your phone will be totally useless. You probably won't get your phone back, but at least you know that whoever stole it cannot use or sell it.
5. If every body do this, there would be no point in stealing mobile phones.
6. Please note that this is true for all handsets regardless of make. 
7. You may forward this mail to increase awareness among mobile phone users.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2005)

i dun think any of the operators in india obliege this. coz my friend's phone was stolen and a very prominent operator refused to do this. he roamed around all the brances and the head office but couldn't get anything done!


----------



## whim_gen (Dec 5, 2005)

There was discussion  in one of the threads of Digit .
Plz look into it


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 5, 2005)

but blokin da IMEI no. dese days is f no use coz u can get s/w easily on da net wich changes da fone's IMEI no.
just need 2 google.but i guess CDMA fones dnt have this  IMEI no. so u can blok a CDMA fone 4 gud.


----------



## musafir (Dec 13, 2005)

besides noting down the serial number etc one should immediatly inform your service provider about the lost/stolen mobile set...it is their duties to shut down the mobile set so that it's not misused...if this is actually done...i don't really know...i will inquire amonst my friends and let u know if any one of them have encountered this problem


----------



## LordDJ (Dec 13, 2005)

Fire a complaint with with the Police. Dunno if it will help tho


----------



## musafir (Dec 14, 2005)

yes one does have to file a police complaint with the set's serial number, model make etc....and also contact the company with your lost/stolen mobile set complaint ...but get a photocopy of all documents for your own copy so that u have some proof in case there is no follow up action. hey if your phone isn't shut down...it can be misused and if something very serious happens that the law enforcement agency will go after the original owner


----------



## thrash_metal (Dec 16, 2005)

No use dude .. even ur IMEI cn be flashed . Once gone .. its bye - bye unless the thief himself decides to bring it back to you . My cell was stolen in Jan 05' ..... went to complain to police .... took em 3 days to write an FIR ...... still am waiting for a reply from them ..... !!!


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 16, 2005)

Reporting can stop the thief for some time, but not for long. The cell techniques are so common that they now clone the phones. Haven't you guys heard about people getting unusually big bills? It was reported in newspapers. So they clone the cell with another cell and they clone the SIM and clone everything available and start using the phone. There is no point in reporting


----------



## musafir (Dec 16, 2005)

hey if u do lose the phone...pl do report it stolen/lost to the police by filing a fir...at least u have done your part of job...so if something nasty happens later on...like the thief misuses it to make some malicious phone calls or it's used for some criminal activity... at least u will not be held accountable


----------

